# Over application of tenacity



## FergNZ (Apr 1, 2021)

How long until rye and tall fescue recovers from an application of tanacity ? 
Possibly overdid it. Not sure.


----------



## FergNZ (Apr 1, 2021)

It looks much worse than the picture.
White everywhere.
Goal was to control Poa.
Application was PGR and tenacity.
Reel mowed ryegrass. 
Mid spring.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

How much and how long ago? Try giving it some N to force some growth.

It doesnt look too bad.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

I fried my yard by overapplying in the mid summer. I blanked sprayed mine once with Tenacity and then repeated a week later and I totally fried the grass.
It hasnt been until a few weeks ago, after an overseeding that my yard has really started to recover and fill everything in.


----------



## FergNZ (Apr 1, 2021)

I think I done double the rate about a week ago.
The whole lot is off colour with a lot of white patches


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

You'll be fine. I overdosed mine and it has fully recovered in 3 weeks.

BEFORE



AFTER


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

LawnDetail said:


> You'll be fine. I overdosed mine and it has fully recovered in 3 weeks.
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> ...


Mine looks like the first pic now. It's hard to look at. I sure hope it ends up looking even half as good as that second pic. Those stripes are lasers. It looks photoshopped!


----------



## RyanDan (Apr 25, 2020)

I think people are over looking that you also applied a PGR. Grass should live, Its just going to take a little more time to recover.


----------



## Pawel (Feb 1, 2019)

LawnDetail said:


>


good lord, you can play golf AND chess on that at the same time.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

lbb091919 said:


> LawnDetail said:
> 
> 
> > You'll be fine. I overdosed mine and it has fully recovered in 3 weeks.
> ...


Thanks for the compliment. Fert, water and mow. It'll eventually grow out.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Pawel said:


> LawnDetail said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks, I do practice my wedge game on it.


----------



## FergNZ (Apr 1, 2021)

I think the PGR is really slowing progress. 
I hit it with the reel mower, colour is really bad.

Also put down 20-4-20 5%fe
50% slow release.

And we have a few good days of rain.

So all things coming together I hope I have my grass back.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

LawnDetail said:


>


WOW, that looks like a damn carpet. Phenomenal.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Hacking the OP sorry, but @LawnDetail Where the heck is your Journal? Front looks like HS!


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Babameca said:


> Hacking the OP sorry, but @LawnDetail Where the heck is your Journal? Front looks like HS!


How do you do a Journal ?


----------



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

@LawnDetail you can create journal by making a thread here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewforum.php?f=27. You can then link to it in your signature to make it easier to find.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

Seriously, I'll bet your neighbor hates your guts. That's the best F-you line ever :lol:


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Babameca said:


> Hacking the OP sorry, but @LawnDetail Where the heck is your Journal? Front looks like HS!


Going to try to make a Journal tomorrow.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

spaceman_spiff said:


> Seriously, I'll bet your neighbor hates your guts. That's the best F-you line ever :lol:


LOL. They're pretty cool about it, I got them to step up their game.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

FergNZ said:


> I think the PGR is really slowing progress.
> I hit it with the reel mower, colour is really bad.
> 
> Also put down 20-4-20 5%fe
> ...


It'll bounce back. I think I was 5 time the recommended rate lol.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

LawnDetail said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> > Hacking the OP sorry, but @LawnDetail Where the heck is your Journal? Front looks like HS!
> ...


Awesome. You have to show off this beauty!


----------



## FergNZ (Apr 1, 2021)

I have areas that are totally cooked.
Specially around the edges.
Because I do a trim pass around the outside then go side to side. So a over application in these areas are totally dead.
Waiting to see if the Poa comes back.


----------



## Majahops (Sep 26, 2021)

I would gladly eat dinner off your lawn dude. Ridiculous.



LawnDetail said:


> You'll be fine. I overdosed mine and it has fully recovered in 3 weeks.
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> ...


----------



## FergNZ (Apr 1, 2021)

Update.
I can see where I overlapped my passes.
I do a trim pass then criss cross pass.
Some areas got passed over multiple times. 
Specially around the edges. 
These areas totally died. Now are being over seeded.


----------



## chRONic (Jun 20, 2021)

LawnDetail said:


> You'll be fine. I overdosed mine and it has fully recovered in 3 weeks.
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> ...


Damn!! What mower do you use if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

chRONic said:


> LawnDetail said:
> 
> 
> > You'll be fine. I overdosed mine and it has fully recovered in 3 weeks.
> ...


The Swardman 2.1


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

FergNZ said:


> Update.
> I can see where I overlapped my passes.
> I do a trim pass then criss cross pass.
> Some areas got passed over multiple times.
> ...


That was my mistake also.


----------

